# Beans Meanz Grindz



## ferdinand (Sep 5, 2014)

Right. So 2 days later we are up and running with a Classico/MDF Grinder/Baseunit (apart from needing a couple of nurdly bits) for £200 all in - which is less than I was expecting, and I am producing cups of coffee this morning to avoid last night's washing up before going out for the morning bike; Herself is away for a couple of days.

Now I need some beans to replace the Lavazza pack I picked up from Asda yesterday when no one in the local Macarthur Glen sold any (a surprise).

Today I am going past the door of the Northern Tea Company in Chesterfield, who are advertised as a coffee roaster.

Are they any good? What is recommended?

I'm after something middle of the road-ish to get started on.

Suggestions would be most welcome.

Ferdinand


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm unable to comment on the beans but I must say well done in your setup. You've done well for £200.

You'll need a proper tamper and a set of scales to complete your set.

David


----------



## ferdinand (Sep 5, 2014)

DavidBondy said:


> I'm unable to comment on the beans but I must say well done in your setup. You've done well for £200.
> 
> You'll need a proper tamper and a set of scales to complete your set.
> 
> David


Thanks - I already have the scales for Carb Counting for Type I diabetes so what I need now is a tamper machined from a single billet . And a Silvia Steamer.

I think my seller made a mistake to advertise "local collect only" in the middle of nowhere (ie Beverley). There seems to be quite a difference in price between metroland and elsewhere, and quite a range.

Ferdinand


----------



## ferdinand (Sep 5, 2014)

Well I now have some coffee to play with.

Northern Tea were a pleasure to buy from, though the service is perhaps traditional, and they don't have shot glasses for sale.

Beanz:

125g Blue Mountain

125g Zebra Stripe

125g Monsoon Malabar

125g Daterra

£10 total.

Ferdinand


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ferdinand said:


> Well I now have some coffee to play with.
> 
> Northern Tea were a pleasure to buy from, though the service is perhaps traditional, and they don't have shot glasses for sale.
> 
> ...


hqve fun fun with your beans

if your buying for espresso you may want to buy less types in a little more weight ..

after dialling in 125g isn't going to leave you much coffee to drink or experiment with extractions ...

let us know how you get on though

did the beans come with a roast date?


----------

